# Big boy got into the alfalfa



## Bhmntpacker (Apr 10, 2010)

Yesterday we had about 70 mph winds and the laundry basket that I used to feed the little guys alfalfa somehow got close enough to the big goats to get through the fence. There was only about one slice of hay left in it but 2 of the goats did a pretty good job on it before I noticed. This morning one of the goats did not want to get up and acts sick. His stomach was not too much bigger than normal but his it was making churning noises.
I got him up and brought in grass hayfor everybody else. He did take a few bites but was not his normal excited self. If you think it is a serious problem respond to the email below.

Thanks,
[email protected]


----------



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

It doesn't sound like there should have been enough to cause any serious problems but you never know. I'd suggest bloat if he is having problems but you said his stomach did not appear distended. A sudden change in diet can cause an upset stomach so maybe that is what the problem is. Make sure he is drinking water and get him up and walking around every hour or so to check if he is bloated. If he looks worse I'd get him to the Vet but I suspect he'll be back to normal in a day or so.


----------



## ryorkies (May 4, 2010)

I was thinking some baking soda
and or some probiotics would not hurt him.


----------



## Bhmntpacker (Apr 10, 2010)

Lewis is fine. He was back to himself by the end of the day. Thanks for the responses. It probably saved me some $ on a vet bill. I built a hay feeder this weekend to prevent it from happening again.


----------



## sweetgoatmama (Dec 10, 2008)

Baking soda and pepto bismol should be standard first aid for any goat who overeats. If they aren't in big trouble at least you may have prevented it from going there.
2 tablespoons pepto and a 1/4 teaspoon of baking soda in a drench syringe .


----------

